# Royal visits onboard tug Sea Trojan [?]



## polsteam (Feb 8, 2006)

What was special about this little ship, that she hosted royal visits twice ?...

Anyone might help with information?...

What were the cir***stances and reasons for visits onboard tug Sea Trohan of Queen Elisabeth in Aberdeen on August 16, 1986 and Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh on July 3, 1978 ?...

Do you know whereabouts of the ship since 2010 ?...

Regards, 

Peter


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Hi Peter,
I have just come across this posting, so I am a year further on from your request. I can supply you with some of the information you require if you are still interested. 
Yours Bill Morrison


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

I am curious as to why anyone on this planet would be interested in this happening if it did
chas


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

Everybody to their own interests, be a poor world if we all had the same views


----------



## gde (Jul 5, 2008)

Something to do with the Sea Trojan assisting RY Brittania when she came to Aberdeen every summer prior to the Royal Family going on holiday to Balmoral perhaps......................


----------

